# New to this. Just got 12 week old corn.



## Preacher (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi i have just bought a corn snake as have wanted one since a little boy. 

have seen lots of information about what sized viv an adult corn CAN be kept in. Want to know what the best would be for the snake. space is not an issue. just want it to be as perfect as possible for the snake. know this is jumping the gun due to the snakes age but want to know as will prob have one built.


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

i had a corn snake and the person i brought it from kept it in a plactic box. there were two houses, one at each end of the box, so she would be able to hide on either the heat mat or off the mat. also i small bowl for water. 
dont think snakes are that bothered as long as its clean and dry. (she knocked the water bowl over a few times, had plenty of newspaper put to one side)


----------



## col (Apr 7, 2009)

i keep my snake in platic boxes of various sizes you can get them from many shops cheap i put a heat mat at one end a hide on the cold end and one on the hot end make sure the lids are secure tho newspaper or kitchen roll is the best stuff easy to clean to if any more questions let me know i have years of experiance in keeping reptiles


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

i kept my corn in a corn snake starter kit now hes in a 3x1.5x1.5ft viv and thats where hell stay for the rest of his life. move to big viv at 6months old


----------



## Calz578 (May 10, 2009)

For a hatchling corn snake you can keep it in a 2 foot vivarium or one of the Exo-Terrera Plastic Transporting tubs if its quite small.
Hope that helped.


----------



## big lizard (May 11, 2009)

Hey, if you have a corn snake and you have lots of room thats cool-the corn snake wont nedd a lot of room so now you can fill it with more reptiles congradulations on becoming a reptile lover!


----------



## xXx-FA55-xXx (May 26, 2009)

Congrats i am still looking for the perfect first time snake with full setup hopefully cheap was thinking of something smaller like a green rough snake if anyone is selling one let me know i live in the ilford area


----------

